# Does Anyone Care About The Fedex Cup?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Personally, I don't. It's just a few more tournaments with reduced fields and if one player got hot for a month and won a few of them, you could have someone like, (just for example), Charley Hoffman as the Fedex Cup champion. There's no way I could accept 90% of the players as the best player of the year.


I think it should be advertised as a different format made up of a series of tournaments with the winner winning the Fedex Cup, but with the Fedex Cup having no distinction more than a win anywhere else far removed from a major tournament win.

I'd prefer to look at the best player of the year calculated on a system of points based on a variety of specs like wins, second places, scoring average, money list, fairways hit, greens hit, sand saves, putting average and all the rest of what really makes for a good round, or in this case a season.

How do the rest of you feel?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I don't really place to much attention on it either. I like your suggestion on how to rank the best player I wouldn't like to be the person putting all the stats together though....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

C'mon Luke - That's what computers are for.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've watched it as another golf event. Dennis; Luke is old fashion he still uses the slide rule to calculate and balance his check book.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes Dennis that is what computers are for but someone still hass to punch in the information for the computer to compute it!

And Bob theres nothing wrong with that slide ruler you sent me just because your new one has larger numbers on it so you can see them again! Return fire


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes Dennis that is what computers are for but someone still hass to punch in the information for the computer to compute it!
> 
> And Bob theres nothing wrong with that slide ruler you sent me just because your new one has larger numbers on it so you can see them again! Return fire


I'm glad you like your. take care of it, so you have accurate score cards. I get thired of hearing how hard it is for you to count toes and fingers 5 times to get to 100 you'll now speed up play


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I get tired of hearing how hard it is for you to count toes and fingers


OK - Forgive me, but this is a bit too much information.

I was playing golf with with some strangers one day. When one made the comment about playing a hole so badly that he needed to take off his shoes to count that high, the other guy said something about the guy having bunions on each foot that were so big, he could count to 22. Get it?

Now dear friends, my sincere apologies...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Does Anyone Care About The Fedex Cup?


Not really. I honestly don't care for a lot of what Jim Finchem has done to the professional side of the game. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What gets me is the ad where various pros say how important the Fedex Cup is. One of them says it represents the champion golfer for the year and I think it represents anything but that. It represents a player who qualifies and then gets hot for a few weeks at the right time. I don't know if they were paid to do that ad, thus made to say what they said, but I just can't imagine the pros really buy into it as a real tour championship.

If someone, let's say Tiger, won 3-4 weekly tournaments plus the modern grand slam, but didn't win the Fedex Cup that year, would you tell me he wasn't the best golfer that year?

I'm not saying the Fedex Cup isn't an interesting format of a series of tournaments leading up to a final, but let me put a few things in perspective...

First, thank you Fedex for still hosting three tournaments during tough economic times. Big thanks need to go to the organizations who support golf, recognizing that golf provides more money to charity in one year than the NFL, NBA or MLB do in two. While no tournament sponsor should lose money if managed well, (some apparently don't know how to manage), the PGA Tour is about charity and sponsors deserve a big thank you. Fedex deserves the biggest of all for hosting more tournaments than anyone else.

Thanks aside, the second issue I have is that the cup reduces its field as it goes along. I wish it was run as a full field tournament every week. Some small number of people probably skip a tournament if their favorite player isn't playing that week. Small number that it may be, we need every possible spectator to see golf live and let the most possible pros interact with the crowds so the game keeps selling itself.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> Does Anyone Care About The Fedex Cup?
> 
> 
> Not really. I honestly don't care for a lot of what Jim Finchem has done to the professional side of the game. :thumbsdown:


Rick: Good to see back on, take a look at the rule of the week. Steve gave an answer and I haven't looked in the rules yet. We also did not answer one that Luke had on a drop ball. your expertise is needed.


----------

